# Farrier recommendation in Kent (Knockholt area, TN14)



## chevalo (2 May 2013)

I'm looking for a good and proven farrier for two BE-competing eventers.

Since moving in about two years ago, I went through three different farrier and only one of them has been doing a good job. Unfortunately I've changed the yard, and the new one is out of his work area so I can't use his services anymore.

The one that is currently coming to our horses is totally useless. The first requirement I have for a farrier is for him to LISTEN to what I say. This guy is just doing everything his way, ignoring my requests, and in two visits he managed to destroy the hoofs of my horses. It will take a lot of time to rebuild them to former condition.

So, does anyone know any good, non-idiot farrier that would listen to an experienced owner who knows what works for his horse, and what doesn't?

Thanks for any recommendations.


----------



## Keenjean (3 May 2013)

Anthony waterfield


----------



## chevalo (3 May 2013)

Keenjean said:



			Anthony waterfield
		
Click to expand...

Anyone else in the area? I don't like Anthony's work, unfortunately.


----------



## Keenjean (3 May 2013)

Other people in your area I know of are billy bleach, chris Eldridge and Ben hitchcott. They would be worth ringing


----------



## ajb (7 May 2013)

Rob Adcock is great but hes busy...hes transformed my friends horses feet and when at Liphook the other week they were all commenting how good a farrier we were using!!...


----------



## Perfect-Piaffe (7 May 2013)

Eddie Dennis?? Not sure if he goes that way but he comes to me in meopham!


----------



## kirstys 1 (7 May 2013)

Paul King


----------



## Reindeer Rider (8 May 2013)

Another vote for Paul King  (cerrullo)


----------



## KVH (9 May 2013)

Graeme Burt.


----------



## toomanyhorses26 (15 May 2013)

Wayne place - blooming fabulous


----------



## ivandenisovich10 (20 May 2013)

Ben hitchcott


----------



## Zerotolerance (18 June 2013)

I moved up to your area from East Sussex and my previous farrier was making the long trip up, but eventually we realised this didn't really work for either of us, especially if one lost a shoe. So I changed to a local young farrier called Ben Edmed. I'm very pleased with his work. He is easy to discuss things with and was happy to be shown in a handover session with my previous farrier how to apply the American glue ons that one of mine had.
I have 6 showjumpers and am very particular about their feet.


----------

